# 3D Background finally (pics)



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

Finally picked myself up a 3d background for $110AUD figured it was too much trouble to try DIY one into an established tank with a t-bar. I have my canister filter running behind it, yet to put the heater back there was thinking of a small power head to return water back to make sure the temp and water is circulated properly. What are your thoughts?

Before









After









260L- 4ft - 20 x 17 Roughly..

3- Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli)
3- Nimbochromis venustus
5- Labidochromis caeruleus (Kakusa)
1- Cyrtocara moorii
1- Cynotilapia afra (Cobue)
1- Altolamprologus compressiceps (Gold Head)
1- Steatocranus casuarius
1- Peppermint bristlenose 
1- Tropheos X


----------



## PRSKILLER (May 26, 2008)

Looks good :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## white-worms (Jun 18, 2008)

looks really nice, substrate suits it too


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

i like the old one better...
the fish really stand out infront of a black background


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Good job. :thumb:


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks great, yeah i'd use the power head idea.


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

wow that looks awesome
where did you buy it from

its an amazing difference


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

i got the background from http://www.aquariumsrus.com.au/accessp.htm

thanks for the comments, im really happy with it.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

That's a significant improvement. Not that it looked bad before, but it gives a lot of character to the tank. I like that you removed the slate looking pieces too. It all goes together much better.


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

The 3D background looks nice, but I think the black gave your tank a feeling of "depth" that the 3D takes away. Either way.....nice tank!


----------



## David001 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great. I'm looking for the same thing. Can you tell me the name of that background and how deep it is? My tank is only 18" and I'm concerned about putting a background in that is up to 12" deep.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

Doc_Polit - in person its alot different and the fish behave a lot different from what I have observed.

David001 - the link is above, its made of rubber or latex or something so only as deep as the impressions, if you had a perfect fit id say it would only take up about 1-2" at the most. iv got my canister running behind it and its bows out at one end because its a little long, but i think that curve gives it more character.


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

quiksilver, good to see a fellow aussie and a QLDer at that!!

the background you said is latex so i am guessing it is flexible. I dont suppose you noticed whether come in 2ft height for a taller tank? also was there different patterns?


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Those purchased 3D backgrounds always leave a sour taste in my mouth. They look so friggen' awesome, but they are so friggen' expensive. Your tank looks really really good dammmit. :x


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

swamptrout youd have to give them a ring, they're a warehouse setup selling everything but fish.
http://www.aquariumsrus.com.au/ QUEENSLANDA.


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah i know aquariums r us. its where i got my tank built. i am going to suss out the background on the weekend.


----------



## MissNVS (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks great, I have just purchased a laytex background for my tank as well.

did you silicone the background on or just place it in the tank?


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

Silicone would be ideal but i couldn't because my tank has been up and running for a while now.


----------



## mittzgame (Oct 3, 2006)

It wouldn't seem that you'd need a powerhead. You said you have your canister intake behind the bg with the heater. That means, if nothing else, the heated water goes into your canister and out your return into the main part of the tank. No need for the extra noise/electricity when you canister is already performing the task for you.

Unless I missed something, lol...

:thumb:


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

mittzgame - i dont have the canister returning to the main tank. Still trying to think how i can cut a hole or slit to push it through....


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

quiksilver said:


> Doc_Polit - in person its alot different and the fish behave a lot different from what I have observed.


Looks very nice indeed. By the way, how do fish behave differently? I am very curious.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

dntx5b9 - I find the fish in general are less sketchy and patrol the tank at different levels rather than the bottom third. I have also noticed my juvenile yellow labs moving up and down the background and at some points stoping and hang vertically, i guess interacting with the background.


----------



## Newb2Fish (Jan 15, 2006)

How did you install it and how long did it take? You had to drain the tank and remove all fish right?


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

Newb2Fish - Drained enough water for displacement, removed the lid slipped it in (had some trouble because of the t-bar) Then made sure all the fish where out the front and was done. Probably took an hour all up with rearranging filters, rocks etc.


----------



## nc1234 (Jun 10, 2008)

hey quicksilver, your tank looks great, I was thinking about adding exactly the same background to my tank but didn't know how it would go with it already up and running. One question though, do you think theres enough space behind it to fit a whole bunch of small bioballs and a powerhead? Has anyone else here done anything like that and did it work?


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Awesome looking background. :thumb:


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

Updated Shot - fish list has changed also.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

some more photos to answer some questions.


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

*quiksilver* you've got the same powerhead as me the one in the second last pic do u find it to be noisy/ratly

oops sorry to get off subject so bad


----------



## Aramz (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey,

First off your tank and background look awesome! I am trying to cort out which background i want atm. I am hoping to purchase a background from the pangea range, im not sur eif they distrubute to Australia though which sucks.

Thanks for showing the pics of behind the background and the sides of the tank. Does it matter if the heater is behind the background? Is there much flow from the water behind the background to the rets fot he tank and could you put a filter sucion head behind the background aswell... ho would dirt pass get through the background to be sucked up?


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Quicksilver. your tank looks great.
Phil


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

In the second and third pic you can see the white hose returning water over the background, the power head up in the top left runs to a tray in the hood full of media which spills right on top of the background. My tanks a couple of inches taller than normal so if my fish get adventurous they can dig under it just have to keep an i on that. I think it really just depends how far you bring the background forward to what you can fit behind there.

*aussieafricans* the one in the top left is the oldest and is making a noise when I start it up but the runs quite.


----------

